# Fitness instructor wages and accommadation



## tomerskine86 (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi I’m new to this forum and i am currently doing my qualifications to become a personal trainer. Once qualified which will be hopefully in the summer (09) I will be looking to move out to Dubai. I will most likely have to apply for fitness instructor positions and work my way up to personal trainer. Does anyone have any idea on how much a fitness instructor earns in Dubai and whether gyms offer accommodation in there contracts? 

Thanks will appreciate any help given.


----------



## becks (Nov 4, 2008)

i think there was a similar thread on here before. i cant help cos i have no idea but you should try searching for the previous thread


----------



## luzlou (Oct 13, 2008)

There was a post by someone who received an offer from Fitness First. Initial salary was appr. AED 3000 per month. After a certain period she would become a PT they would then take 50% of the income. The more you make the more they take!!!! Previous offers seen indicate that some companies do give accomodation to single people.


----------



## luzlou (Oct 13, 2008)

Just checked up on the previous post by Mikey10 on 17/04/2008. Salary offered was AED 2800.00. After 3 months PT then giveaway 50%


----------



## tomerskine86 (Dec 8, 2008)

Cheers for the help! do you think that wage would be enough to survive on in Dubai? Little bit worried about be able to afford the lifestyle with accomodation prices seeming to be so high!


----------



## luzlou (Oct 13, 2008)

On the mentioned salary most probably not. Look at other clubs as well as hotels where the salary might be more. The fitness industry is unfortunately a low paying industry. If you are on your own I am sure you could find something worthwhile. Keep on searching


----------



## tomerskine86 (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks mate for all your help. What sort of wage should i be looking for would you suggest?


----------



## luzlou (Oct 13, 2008)

Hard to say, I have heard of offers ranging between AED8000 to AED 12000 p/m depending on the position.


----------

